# Posing Your Pen



## Fireengines (Feb 27, 2012)

Do you sometimes compromise your pen photo because you just can’t place the pen in that perfect position?  You might consider using Museum Putty or Museum Gel to stabilize your pen for that perfect pose.

Just a small dab of either substance will stop that pen from rolling off the pedestal and keep it stable for that perfect shot.  It is easy to apply, will not harm the pen, and comes off easily.  I got mine at the Container Store but it looks like Home Depot has it too. You can Google either substance for more information.


----------



## wizard (Feb 27, 2012)

Fireengines said:


> Do you sometimes compromise your pen photo because you just can’t place the pen in that perfect position?  You might consider using Museum Putty or Museum Gel to stabilize your pen for that perfect pose.
> 
> Just a small dab of either substance will stop that pen from rolling off the pedestal and keep it stable for that perfect shot.  It is easy to apply, will not harm the pen, and comes off easily.  I got mine at the Container Store but it looks like Home Depot has it too. You can Google either substance for more information.



Larry, I got some yesterday after you suggested it..it works great. I used it this morning to take pictures to keep the pen from rolling around. I had been using micro-crystalline museum wax which makes a greasy mess to clean off the pen after each shot. Thanks, Doc


----------



## AlanZ (Feb 27, 2012)

When I was a commercial photographer, I use to explain that very little of my time was taken up with making the actual exposures.

Most of my time was spent trying to get things to stand up that didn't want to stand up by themselves.

So magician's wax, fun-tack, clay, nails, screws and all sorts of things were typically hidden just out of camera view.

Now it's a little easier... if your support mechanism creeps into view, it's easy to retouch it out in PhotoShop. Things were not so easy when you were committing the image to an 8x10 sheet of color transparency film <s>


----------



## SDB777 (Feb 28, 2012)

Great tip!  Thanks....I'm one of those that spend more time trying to get it in the right spot guys...and anything to speed that part up is a bonus.



Scott


----------



## thewishman (Feb 28, 2012)

Play Doh works for me.


----------



## leehljp (Feb 28, 2012)

AlanZ said:


> Most of my time was spent trying to get things to stand up that didn't want to stand up by themselves.



Are you referring to this way of "stand up"?:

IAP Home - Photos - 30 Pieces of Silver

Under the background cloth is a 1/4 in board of plywood about a foot square. A small nail is in the board and stick up through the cloth about 3/4 inch. The Pen is mounted on the nail - and then stands up. Bend to the angle you want.

I haven't been following the "Photo" forum for a long while, so this may be a commonly known trick. If so, apologies for bringing it up again.


----------



## AlanZ (Feb 28, 2012)

Hank,

That is certainly one of many methods used...


----------



## ren-lathe (Feb 28, 2012)

Just a couple of hints Museum wax goes a long way! Also you want to clean it off soon after using it the longer it sits the harder it is to remove. We use a lot in the museum I work for. This usually stays longer than when you are using it to take a photo but even a couple of hours can make a difference.


----------



## D.Oliver (Feb 28, 2012)

Posing a pen??? I usally just set it down, get behind the camera, and then saying things like "Give me pouty pen.....Ecellenct, now give me angry pen.......no not scary pen - angry pen....yes that's it....good good"


----------



## Lenny (Feb 28, 2012)

D.Oliver said:


> Posing a pen??? I usally just set it down, get behind the camera, and then saying things like "Give me pouty pen.....Ecellenct, now give me angry pen.......no not scary pen - angry pen....yes that's it....good good"


 

What ... no "Say Cheese"?


----------



## butchf18a (Feb 28, 2012)

D.Oliver said:


> Posing a pen??? I usally just set it down, get behind the camera, and then saying things like "Give me pouty pen.....Ecellenct, now give me angry pen.......no not scary pen - angry pen....yes that's it....good good"



My concern would be your response to your pens reactions to your directions.


----------



## 76winger (Feb 28, 2012)

Great idea and a way to get away from my little props!


----------



## Stevej72 (Feb 28, 2012)

Thanks for the suggestion!


----------



## mikespenturningz (Feb 29, 2012)

I use the putty that you can purchase to put a poster on a wall.


----------



## Toni (Feb 29, 2012)

I just use a small ball of polymer clay......say cheese:biggrin:


----------

